# Best 120mm Radiator fans



## Steevo (May 31, 2015)

My fans are starting to make noise, and with the addition of the 7970 and summer temps my GPU is reaching 56C and then it starts to artifact a tiny bit, CPU is perfectly happy where its at. 

So who makes the best fans for moving air through a radiator? If it needs much more I will perhaps move the rig downstairs and use a long HDMI and USB cable to move the connections up here and let it sit down there where its cooler, and where it can make a little noise and I won't hear it.


----------



## sneekypeet (May 31, 2015)

Sorry to be this blunt, but if you have issues with the GPU at 56 degrees, its time to either sort out the real issue or buy a new card.

Search for fans with high static pressure, 3.0mmH2O or better along with a decent CFM rating.


----------



## Steevo (May 31, 2015)

sneekypeet said:


> Sorry to be this blunt, but if you have issues with the GPU at 56 degrees, its time to either sort out the real issue or buy a new card.
> 
> Search for fans with high static pressure, 3.0mmH2O or better along with a decent CFM rating.




The real issue is it wants more power, or a lower clock, both of which can be done. 

But more power comes at the expense of more heat, and I am guessing that the light buzzing my yate loons are making and slow spinup of at least one means they aren't moving as much air as they could. So I want to replace them and see if it keeps temps down around the 45C mark like it has been, or if not either increase GPU vcore and or lower the clock.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (May 31, 2015)

Anything with high static pressure like sneekypeet said, and no sleeve bearings.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (May 31, 2015)

Currently using EKWB vardar fans. Lovem!


----------



## newtekie1 (May 31, 2015)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Currently using EKWB vardar fans. Lovem!



+1

I was just going to suggest these.  A little expensive, but damn are they good!


----------



## FreedomEclipse (May 31, 2015)

newtekie1 said:


> +1
> 
> I was just going to suggest these.  A little expensive, but damn are they good!



They are quite cheap over here in the Uk. Using a pair of 2200RPM F4s


----------



## newtekie1 (May 31, 2015)

FreedomEclipse said:


> They are quite cheap over here in the Uk. Using a pair of 2200RPM F4s



I'm using the all black 3000RPM ones, they are $20 a piece over here.  The lower RPM Gray/Black ones are $18.  That's towards the high end for 120mm fans over here.


----------



## Steevo (May 31, 2015)

Well I'm knida torn between the BitFenix 120Spetre Pro and yate loon, the loon is louder, and according to other testing the bit fenix fans are actually better at static pressure than the loon.

I will check into the EKWB fans.

May just need to add another 240 radiator to the loop, but then again, some better airflow and or moving it downstairs may be better, can use higher pressure louder fans, and don't have to hear it, and cooler too.


----------



## sneekypeet (May 31, 2015)

The BitFenix fans are sort of meh at best imho. 50-ish CFM and like 1.2mmh2O (no bueno)

Also I don't have the apparatus to back up the claims with testing properly, but the new Corsair fans from the new AIOs boast like 4.0mmH2O pressure!


----------



## Steevo (Jun 1, 2015)

http://www.anandtech.com/show/6177/...or-fan-testing-eight-fans-with-corsairs-h80/4


This review, and 











cough, this one.....


----------



## sneekypeet (Jun 1, 2015)

Steevo said:


> http://www.anandtech.com/show/6177/...or-fan-testing-eight-fans-with-corsairs-h80/4
> 
> 
> This review, and
> ...



In that Anand review the BF fans are second to last in performance Also from 2012!

Also these are the fans I was speaking of, on the new GT coolers.... http://www.corsair.com/en-us/hydro-series-h110i-gt-280mm-extreme-performance-liquid-cpu-cooler


----------



## T.R. (Jun 1, 2015)

newtekie1 said:


> +1
> 
> I was just going to suggest these.  A little expensive, but damn are they good!



I agree, but Noctua’s industrialPPC has a better performance than EK-Vardar.

*Noctua NF-F12 industrialPPC-3000 PWM*

Dimensions: 120 mm × 120 mm × 25 mm
Rotational speed: 3000 rpm
Airflow: 186.7 m³/h
Static pressure: 7.63 mm H2O
Noise level: 43.5 dB(A)
*EK Water Blocks EK-Furious Vardar FF5-120*

Dimensions: 120 mm × 120 mm × 25 mm
Rotational speed: 3000 rpm
Airflow: 181 m³/h
Static pressure: 5.81 mm H2O
Noise level: 42 dB(A)


----------



## Zakin (Jun 1, 2015)

I've seen a few reviews now where the normal Spectres are actually better than the Pros, it's a bit confusing, but they're really only good as non essential case airflow, where they can do pretty well. Otherwise, Yate Loons/EKs are pretty king status. I have a few normal spectres I got for about five a piece on a great deal, they work well for case airflow but nothing super serious.


----------



## mstenholm (Jun 1, 2015)

http://uk.hardware.info/reviews/5770/103-12cm-case-fans-review


----------



## T-Bob (Jun 1, 2015)

I'm using the EK Vardar fans also and I would recommend them to any of my friends. In 140mm fans Noctua NF-A series are very good also.


----------



## Nordic (Jun 1, 2015)

I used to use yate loons. They started making a rattling noise really quick. I switched to corsair sp120's just to try them. I could keep them on the silent setting and have the same cooling performance as my yate loons. So the corsair fans were quieter for the same performance. I could then turn them up all the way on rpm's for even better performance. I am sure those ek fans are even better though.


----------



## Steevo (Jun 1, 2015)

Mine are getting kind of a buzz and two of the three take longer to spin back up if I stop them, and the top one is really noticeable and from their airflow it feels like they are only spinning at half speed, so after many years of service I think its time to retire them. 


I will do some research on the presented items and see which one will fit best. 


Thanks guys


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jun 1, 2015)

T.R. said:


> I agree, but Noctua’s industrialPPC has a better performance than EK-Vardar.
> 
> *Noctua NF-F12 industrialPPC-3000 PWM*
> 
> ...



Yeah.... but the price though....

EK-Furious Vardar FF5 = $20

NF-F12 industrialPPC-3000 PWM = $31.90


I always find in most fan reviews that Noctua tend to exaggerate their specs a little, though they arent the only company guilty of doing it. They do make good fans though.

Youre not gonna run either of them at full rpm anyway as they will most definitely sound like a jet engine


----------



## Ferrum Master (Jun 1, 2015)

Steevo said:


> starts to artifact a tiny bit, CPU is perfectly happy where its at.



I just solved the same problem with with my WF3 last week... The cooler mounting clip (RAM heat spreading plate). It is so old, it deformed and doesn't apply the force evenly on the GPU die anymore(the main heatpipe block is attached to with with 4 screws, half of the chip becomes hotter, despite the temperature diode says it is OK.

I just put a copper shim, that I use for laptops, and problems disappeared... everything fine and dandy.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jun 1, 2015)

I'm a sucker for Rexus Panaflo.  My server has two of them and they've been running non-stop with no signs of stopping for more than five years.  They're not silent but they aren't obnoxiously loud either.  It's a nice, constant whir.  Because T.R. made such a nice list:

Dimensions: 120 mm × 120 mm × *38 mm*
Rotational speed: 2500 rpm
Airflow: 176.4 m³/h
Static pressure: 6.8 mm H2O
Noise level: 41.5 dB(A)

Edit: Pretty extensive list of high performance fans here: http://forums.evga.com/Computer-Fans-Information-and-Recommendations-m592209.aspx


----------



## Steevo (Jun 2, 2015)

Ferrum Master said:


> I just solved the same problem with with my WF3 last week... The cooler mounting clip (RAM heat spreading plate). It is so old, it deformed and doesn't apply the force evenly on the GPU die anymore(the main heatpipe block is attached to with with 4 screws, half of the chip becomes hotter, despite the temperature diode says it is OK.
> 
> I just put a copper shim, that I use for laptops, and problems disappeared... everything fine and dandy.
> 
> View attachment 65304




Its just hot, it was 80F in the house and running at full tilt on GTA5, noticed a few little patches of corrupt rendering, if I alt-tab out of the game for a few minutes and let it cool it was fine, but touching my radiator and it was actually hot, cooling a 1100T and 7970 both overclocked with 360MM and the fans are also responsible for pushing air through the case and the power supply as its fan barely turns, so they have a lot of load, and they have been essentially running 24/7/365 for 7 years now.


----------



## T.R. (Jun 2, 2015)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Yeah.... but the price though....
> 
> EK-Furious Vardar FF5 = $20
> 
> NF-F12 industrialPPC-3000 PWM = $31.90



Yes, EK-Vardar is cost-effective.



FordGT90Concept said:


> I can't find any static pressure figures for it but I'd guess around 6.



It is 66.7 Pa, equals about 6.80 mm H2O.

Source: http://www.nmbtc.com/fans/part-numbers/DC-Axial/FBA12G12H1BX/5482


----------



## Caring1 (Jun 2, 2015)

FordGT90Concept said:


> I'm a sucker for Rexus Panaflo.  My server has two of them and they've been running non-stop with no signs of stopping for more than five years.  They're not silent but they aren't obnoxiously loud either.  It's a nice, constant whir.  Because T.R. made such a nice list:
> 
> Dimensions: 120 mm × 120 mm × *38 mm*
> Rotational speed: 2500 rpm
> ...


They would be worth running at 3/4 power still to cut noise.
I'm getting old and my hearing is going, but over 40dB is still noisy to me.


----------



## Countryside (Jun 2, 2015)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Currently using EKWB vardar fans. Lovem!


----------



## MT Alex (Jun 2, 2015)

Yeah, 38mm Panaflo L1s are the nicest, best performing fans that I've used on a rad.  I swapped them out for some Gentle Typhoon AP-14s several years ago and have missed them ever since.  I've still got them pigtailed together and sleeved in the garage.  On the whole, 25mm fans just can't compete with the 38's, and the 38's have a lower frequency that isn't as hard on the ears.


----------



## Steevo (Jun 2, 2015)

Just ordered 3 new Vardar 120 1850RPM fans, will have to get them and mod the harness so that I can make one header run all three, but that is cake for me. 

$15.99 each with free shipping from Amazon.


----------



## Nordic (Jun 3, 2015)

Let us know how it goes.


----------



## xvi (Jun 3, 2015)

I know you said you've already ordered something, but..
A while ago, I picked up some used/refurb/surplus/something, but excellent condition San Ace 109R1212H1071 fans for $5 a pop. Bought 10. I quite like them.

Actually, I just looked it up and the deal is still good. Check out Vario's post over here.


Vario said:


> *Flow *102 CFM max.
> *Static Pressure *0.26 in. H2O
> *Voltage *12 DC
> *Amperage *.52 Amps
> ...



I don't know if these are the best radiator fans ever, but they're certainly really nice for the money.


----------



## peche (Jun 3, 2015)

I'm planning to replace my current fans provided with the AIO with Thermaltake's new Riing 12 fans, I don’t know so much about rad fans so … how are they?

Regards,


----------



## T.R. (Jun 4, 2015)

peche said:


> I'm planning to replace my current fans provided with the AIO with Thermaltake's new Riing 12 fans, I don’t know so much about rad fans so … how are they?



It looks nice.

*Thermaltake Riing 12 LED Series*

Dimensions: 120 mm × 120 mm × 25 mm
Rotational speed: 1500 rpm
Airflow: 68.98 m³/h
Static pressure: 2.01 mm H2O
Noise level: 24.6 dB(A)
However, Noctua’s NF-F12 PWM has a better performance (if you do not care about its cost and color scheme).

*Noctua NF-F12 PWM*

Dimensions: 120 mm × 120 mm × 25 mm
Rotational speed: 1500 rpm
Airflow: 93.4 m³/h
Static pressure: 2.61 mm H2O
Noise level: 22.4 dB(A)


----------



## peche (Jun 4, 2015)

well, im pretty ignorant on fan related topics... and mostly for watercoolers, whats the diference on them ?
is all about static presure?


Regards,


----------



## Nordic (Jun 5, 2015)

peche said:


> well, im pretty ignorant on fan related topics... and mostly for watercoolers, whats the diference on them ?
> is all about static presure?
> 
> 
> Regards,


Radiators used in watercooling are essentially heatsinks, just placed away from the cpu. The heat is pumped to them via water. The radiators usually have denser fins than air cooling heatsinks, so air has a harder time moving through. You need a fan that is better a pushing air, a fan with higher static pressure. What kind of fan you want depends on how dense the heatsink or radiator is.


----------



## peche (Jun 5, 2015)

well i am in love with Riing 12... i have heard that are kinda cool for rads, 
Thanks for the explanation by the way !


----------



## Steevo (Jun 6, 2015)

They showed today, I installed them and at full throttle they are about half as loud as my old ones, move about the same amount of air through my radiator. But they have a little wah wah wah noise, almost like when you hear airplane props that are running out of sync. But my A/C is louder than my computer now, funny how it has been probably slowly getting louder and you just never notice. 

Testing temps now, been at full load for 15 minutes on the CPU and GPU and 49/50C on the GPU at 72F indoor temps, about 8C lower than it was prior to this.


----------



## JATownes (Jun 6, 2015)

T.R. said:


> I agree, but Noctua’s industrialPPC has a better performance than EK-Vardar.
> 
> *Noctua NF-F12 industrialPPC-3000 PWM*
> 
> ...


This....sooooo much this!!! Running 4 in push/pull on my bottom rad....extremely good fans!!! I'm running the IP67 models, and have never been happier with a set of rad fans.


----------



## peche (Jun 6, 2015)

Steevo said:


> They showed today, I installed them and at full throttle they are about half as loud as my old ones, move about the same amount of air through my radiator. But they have a little wah wah wah noise, almost like when you hear airplane props that are running out of sync. But my A/C is louder than my computer now, funny how it has been probably slowly getting louder and you just never notice.
> 
> Testing temps now, been at full load for 15 minutes on the CPU and GPU and 49/50C on the GPU at 72F indoor temps, about 8C lower than it was prior to this.


which ones?


----------



## Steevo (Jun 6, 2015)

EK Vardar 1850 120mm F3


----------



## Nordic (Jun 6, 2015)

Everyone speaks highly of yate loons but I was unimpressed. They were loud and didn't seem to move much air for me. Glad the vadars worked for you.


----------

